# Hello Everyone!



## DebbieH (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone! 

My names Debbie and I just wanted to say  . I have recently adopted two cats from the RSPCA called Tim and Tom. They had a bad start to life with unfortunatly losing all their brothers and sister and being the only two survivors from the litter.  
They are the best thing thats happened to me and just wanted to introduce myself and them too you all. 
How do I post pics so I can show you all how gorgeous they are??


----------



## RuthC86 (Mar 11, 2008)

hello and welcome to both you, Tim and Tom  
To post photos open a photobucket account which you find if you type it in a serch engine. Then you can upload your photos onto that and then when they are uploaded you get a IMG code, copy and paste the code onto your message body on the forum and you will have the photo there for all to see 
Cant wait to see them!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the Forum, Debbie, Tim and Tom!  Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Debbie, Tim, and Tom!!!!!!!  I look forward to seeing pics!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Debbi. Enjoy!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome Debbi


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Debbie. Enjoy your time here. 

You can also upload pics to our Cat Forum photo gallery. There's a link at the top of the page that says Cat Photos. Here's some more instructions:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42818


I'm going to move this thread to Say Meow for you, that where everyone goes to say Hello.


----------



## DebbieH (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the hello eveyone, just trying to sort the pictures out now. For some reason they are BMP format so I dont know if they will upload. Fingers crossed


----------



## DebbieH (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## RuthC86 (Mar 11, 2008)

It doesnt seemed to have worked that time, give it another go, and if you need them in jpeg just save photo as and change format to jpeg


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Here you go. All you have to do is copy the UBBCode:









```
[img]http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/6225/medium/Tim_sleeping_.jpg[/img]
```
He's a cutie


----------



## DebbieH (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks loads!!!
He is gorgeous, isnt he! 
This Tim he has a scar on his one eye bless him but he is my little baby.
I will see if I can get a pic of Tom up next


----------



## DebbieH (Mar 26, 2008)

I hope this works??







[/img]


This is Tom and as you can see he had thumbs!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

oh my I am in love

What handsome furries!!


----------



## DebbieH (Mar 26, 2008)

They are gorgeous but can be very naughty little boys when they want too! 
Your cats are gorgeous too!! They look just like my little brothers cat bet they arent as naughty as him though lol!


----------



## Lyrical13 (Apr 9, 2007)

They look so cute! And snuggleable!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Two orange fluffy boys! I'm in love! :love2 :love2 ...and a bit jealous, too.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hehe, I love Tom's thumbs!! Cute boys 

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

DebbieH said:


> Thanks loads!!!
> He is gorgeous, isnt he!
> This Tim he has a scar on his one eye bless him but he is my little baby.
> I will see if I can get a pic of Tom up next


You're welcome. You don't need the extra image tags though. :wink: Lovely kitties


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and Hello What beautiful red heads they are!


----------



## babyzazue (Apr 16, 2008)

look at those toes!!!!! OMG! I love them.


----------

